# Handraised Baby & Diarrhoea



## CockatielsNow (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm currently handraising 2 baby cockatiels. I've raised lot's of birds in the past, but it's been a while and I'm rusty.

This is day three of raising them. They were previously in a nest. One is approx 25 - 27 days the breeder sold his parents and the new buyer didn't want the chicks so I ended up with them!

On the day I got him he weighed 98g today I weighed him and he's 89g. I expected the weightloss simply due to change of feed/environment etc. Last night his faeces was a little loose. This morning it's much more so with quite a bit of liquid. He still has some solid matter, little tubes in his excretement. 

He hasn't changed his behaviour, and doesn't 'look' sick. He was a bit stressy on the day he came and yesterday, but he seems to be over that now. I put it down to being 'older' when he was removed from the nest. He does have a buddy a 21day chick from another clutch which we received for the same reason as him. We're having no problems with the younger chick.

He was having between 9 -10ml of formula 4 times a day. I've reduced it to 8ml today. This morning I gave him a few drops of electrolyte and some homemade applesauce (strained no sugar & with peel) with acidophillus added.

I've been making the forumla to a thinish cake batter - is it possible I'm making it too watery?

Is there anything else I can give him to help with the 'runs'?

Prue


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The applesausce will also pull water from the body.

Pepto Bismol...the pink stuff may help...a drop orally, prior to feeding.


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

I would try to make the formula for him, not the other one, slightly thicker for a couple feedings and see how it goes. I never limit what they take per feeding, I just move the times around to where they are farther apart and offer soft warm foods instead to get them interested in eating on their own. That's my personal way of weaning them down. He could have a bit of an infection or something so a vet visit may be in order.


----------



## CockatielsNow (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I may have been making the formula a bit runny. Will thicken it up for next feed and see how it goes. I don't really like taking them out of the nest at this age - they're just that little bit older and stress more - but it was unavoidable. 

I've started offering him little bits of strained apple off a spoon - he has fun mouthing it, but gets more all over his face than in his mouth!


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm feeding a 35 day old kinda rescue, the breeder sold him to me cheap cause the parents plucked him, poor baby. I don't like to get them this young either but by the time I got him he was bald and pretty weak. He's doing tons better now but I understand what your going through. In a few weeks they will be sweet and eating on thier own though.
Would you belive this guy said he didn't pull him sooner because he didn't turn out to be a white face?? * mumbles morons** he's a cinn pied pearl, I'm guessing male cause he's a loud little stinker,lol among other things that I named Shelby. If he makes it he's gonna end up being a real mommas baby.


----------



## CockatielsNow (Dec 29, 2009)

Lacedolphin said:


> Would you belive this guy said he didn't pull him sooner because he didn't turn out to be a white face?? * mumbles morons**


What a horrible person!! You can always tell when a person is in it for the money, not the animals! 

At least he has a good home now!


----------



## kelwarren (Dec 26, 2009)

CockatielsNow said:


> What a horrible person!! You can always tell when a person is in it for the money, not the animals!
> 
> At least he has a good home now!


I know exactly what you mean. The guy I got Bundy off is exactly the same. The vet told me she had been sick for weeks and he sold her before she got any worse. Then the dumb so and so tried to blame me, then when she died, tried to blame the vet. I hate people like that. I am seriously thinking of calling the rspca on him and having him shut down.


----------



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

That is horrible.


----------



## CockatielsNow (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Adelle,

What part of Oz are you from? I'm in Tassie


----------



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi!  I am in QLD.


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm sorry about your Bundy. . When I got Shelby he didn't even chuck for 2 days when feeding, so I did it bite by bite until he got better at taking the syringe. Now you can hear him going at it from across the house, lol. He's doing great but not out of the woods yet. Some people have no business breeding at all, it's all about the money and in Shelbys case, feather color.  I'm hoping to put up some before and after picks once I get him feathered out.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I hate people like that. I am seriously thinking of calling the rspca on him and having him shut down.
------------------------
File a compalint with the State Dept. of Health. Pssiticosis (sp) is a reportable disease in many stes because it can be comumincable to humans.

Go to the vet and get a copy of the vets report stating the disease Bundy had and died off. The vet MUST have sent out for test for confirmation in order for your complaint to be valid. If the vet just did a assumption, this may also have been the cause for your birds death. Many times birds can have fatal reactions to injectable doxycycline. In this case there is no valid, confirmed proof that Bundy did have this disease. But if the vet has outside lab reports that confirm the disease then go to the Dept of Health. It is also in the best interest for the birds the breeder has too.


----------



## CockatielsNow (Dec 29, 2009)

I found this video about mixing handraising formula from a company that sells formula in Australia. The consistency that the presenter states is perfect is probably about what I was mixing originally which may have brought on the diarrhoea. I've now started making it thicker but what about dehydration?

Does this consistency in the vid look right to you? 
http://www.vetafarm.com.au/pages/YOU-TUBE-%2d-BIRDS.html


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, everyone has thier own way I guess. I take the water and heat it, then add the formula and mix with a spoon. The consistancy he showed as too think I think is just right. You don't want a paste though. I make mine like pudding consistancy and have never had an issue with dehydration. I also leave a sprig of millet, a small lid of warm soft foods that I switch out several times a day, and a bit of fresh water in another lid ( baby food jar lids are great) so they can pick at stuff when they start weaning. I also change thier bottom 3-4 times a day so they ain't standing in poo. I also enjoy making birdy cookies and muffins using corn meal as the base and adding all kinds of fun stuff. Shelby decided today that green beans are pretty decent.


----------



## CockatielsNow (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought it was a bit runny too. I found with the runnier formula it was rushing through them too fast and they had empty crops again within 2 hours. Since I've been making it thicker, they've been wanting a bit less and it lasts them longer.

It's all trial and error I guess!


----------

